# Choisir l'ordre des boites mail sur Apple Watch



## WalkingMan (15 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais pouvoir organiser de la meme façon l'ordre de mes boite mails sur mon apple Watch.

J'ai 4 boites mails synchronisées sur Apple Mail sur mon Mac, et elles apparaissent de la façon suivante :

Boite Mail 1
Boite Mail 2
Boite Mail 3
Boite Mail 4

Idem sur mon iPhone.

Sur mon apple watch, j'ai beau cherché je n'arrive pas a toucher à l'ordre... Et j'ai


Boite Mail 4
Boite Mail 1
Boite Mail 3
Boite Mail 2

Alors que sur l'application "Apple Watch" de l'iphone, tout apparait pourtant rangé dans le bon sens...

Si vous avez une idée...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir,

Avez vous tenté d'éteindre la Watch ?


----------



## WalkingMan (15 Décembre 2020)

J'ai tout mis a jour, eteint puis rallumé la watch, l'iphone egalemment, meme résultat.

Dans l'application "Watch" sur l'iphone, si dans mail je choisis "personnaliser" et que j'active "autoriser les notifications" ou "envoyer au centre de notification" alors la liste de mes comptes mail apparait juste en dessous dans le meme mauvais ordre (désordonnée) que sur la watch et je ne peux pas le modifier, de plus cet ordre est différent de celui de "Compte" ou "Emails a inclure" qui est celui que je souhaite voir apparaitre (et qui est celui de l'application "mail" sur l'iphone).


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2020)

Cela me fais la même chose en effet .


----------



## WalkingMan (15 Décembre 2020)

Est-ce que c'étais le cas avant ? Il me semble bien que mes boites mails étaient en ordre...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2020)

WalkingMan a dit:


> Est-ce que c'étais le cas avant ? Il me semble bien que mes boites mails étaient en ordre...


Je n'ai jamais vraiment fait attention , mais il me semble que oui .


----------



## WalkingMan (15 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cela me fais la même chose en effet .


Bon ca me rassure un peu, ca ne vient pas de moi déjà


----------



## WalkingMan (15 Décembre 2020)

En plus elles ne sont meme pas dans l'ordre alphabétique... Je ne comprend pas trop comment elles sont classées...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Décembre 2020)

Peut-être l'ordre de création ?


----------



## WalkingMan (15 Décembre 2020)

Ouais enfin quoiqu'il en soit, il est anormal que cela apparaisse différemment de ce qui est annoncé...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2020)

Il y a pas trop de logique .


----------



## WalkingMan (16 Décembre 2020)

J'ai posé la question auprès de la communauté Apple, on verra bien si on obtient une réponse.


----------

